# Installation of shoulder/lap seat belts



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 1967 hardtop with factory-installed seat belts (lap belt only). I am thinking about installing the reproduction shoulder/lap belt system offered as an option in 1967. My PHS stuff says that the initial owner of my car did not select the shoulder/lap seat belt option. With those facts in mind, how hard is it to install the reproduction OPGI shoulder/lap seatbelt system (i.e., is there welding and/or messing with the headliner)? (My interior headliner has been redone and is in good shape.) Is it more or less of an issue since I have a bench seat in the front, rather than bucket seats? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

No ideas?


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd like to do the same with my 67 sedan with bucket seats. I've seen the belts you mention, and Car Stuff has a set also:
Discount Car Parts Stuff - Car Accessories & Truck Accessories - Cheap Auto Parts - Car Cover - Floor Mats - Cargo Liner - 1967 Pontiac GTO Seat Belt Stock Replacement

I have read that Pontiac installed upper mounting hardware/holes whether or not you had shoulder belts beginning in '67. But I have not found anyone yet who has installed shoulder belts--must be someone out there. I'd like to hear from you if you learn more. I also want to install seats with head rests--know anything about that?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

rockdoc said:


> I'd like to do the same with my 67 sedan with bucket seats. I've seen the belts you mention, and Car Stuff has a set also:
> Discount Car Parts Stuff - Car Accessories & Truck Accessories - Cheap Auto Parts - Car Cover - Floor Mats - Cargo Liner - 1967 Pontiac GTO Seat Belt Stock Replacement
> 
> I have read that Pontiac installed upper mounting hardware/holes whether or not you had shoulder belts beginning in '67. But I have not found anyone yet who has installed shoulder belts--must be someone out there. I'd like to hear from you if you learn more. I also want to install seats with head rests--know anything about that?



Rockdoc:

I took care of the headrest problem by purchasing on e-bay a set of 2006 GTO bucket seats and having them installed in my 1967 GTO. Within a day or two, I'm having a set of shoulder/lap seat belts from OPGI installed for the front bucket seats in my GTO. I will let you know how the installation went and whether the mounting hardware for the shoulder belts was installed at the factory. (My GTO did not come with the shoulder belt option.) 


Regards,
Paul


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never seen a '67 with the optional shoulder belts. I have seen '68 and '69's with the option. The thing is, the early shoulder straps were a real hassle to clip and unclip to the headliner, and always hung in the way. There were no slick wind-up mechanisms like today's cars have. The few I've run across were a real pain in the a$$. Also, be advised that if you GOT 'em, you gotta wear 'em....If you don't have 'em, you can not get cited for not wearing 'em!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I have never seen a '67 with the optional shoulder belts. I have seen '68 and '69's with the option. The thing is, the early shoulder straps were a real hassle to clip and unclip to the headliner, and always hung in the way. There were no slick wind-up mechanisms like today's cars have. The few I've run across were a real pain in the a$$. Also, be advised that if you GOT 'em, you gotta wear 'em....If you don't have 'em, you can not get cited for not wearing 'em!


Geeteeohguy: Thanks for the heads-up. The OPGI belts discussed above are fully retractable and don't clip to the headliner. Regards, Paul.


----------

